# Northeast Ohio Kittens Need Purrfect Homes



## shoppyshoppy (Jul 4, 2004)

We are helping a mother cat to raise five adorable, happy, healthy kittens. Mama was abandoned pregnant near a plumbing warehouse and is also available. If you are a wonderful, cat-loving person, please contact me via email to [email protected] for information and additional photos of the individual kittens and mother. They will be available for adoption around July 11.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I live in one of Akron's suburbs and I happen to know someone who is considering getting a cat. I'll check with him and get back with you.


----------



## shoppyshoppy (Jul 4, 2004)

*Thank you!*

I'd love to find them all wonderful homes. I've contacted the local rescue groups, but they don't respond. I know they are at capacity, but still...They will be posted on petfinder.com by the weekend so hopefully that will generate some results. They are such sweet kittens, and they would make wonderful pets.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

My friend's name is Mark and he lives in Green (I think). He just bought a condo there and he's considering getting a pet. He was discussing it with me about 30 seconds before I first saw this thread (he said, "Annissa, come visit me and bring your cat"). But he's never had a cat before so he's doing some major thinking before committing to a pet. My co-worker, Cathy, and I are trying to convince him that a cat is the best way to go.  He's considering getting two. He likes the kittens in the 1st and 3rd pictures. I don't want to guarantee anything for you because he may decide that a cat isn't the right pet for him, so if you find a home for them, don't wait for me. 

I understand the no-kill shelters in Akron are really full right now because of the cat leash law in Akron. They're trying to save all the pound kitties before they're euthanized.


----------



## shoppyshoppy (Jul 4, 2004)

Annissa,
Thank you so much for your help. Currently, all of the kitties are still available. We have a possible adopter for one. The plumber will keep mama as a shop cat until we can place her. I think it will be tragic for her to lose her babies, be spayed, and then be alone there with only morning and night visits, though, so we would like to place her too. I've contacted local rescue organizations but they are all full up and unwilling to assist with placement. I have a friend who does PAWS adoption work so she is putting the kitties on petfinder.com for us. I'm considering adding one to our pet household, although DH has fairly bad asthma so it's not ideal. If he didn't, I'd be tempted to keep them all!

If your friend would like to see the little sweeties, just let me know. I am checking my email, [email protected], frequently just in case someone wants to adopt. Thanks for your concern and help!

Marla


----------



## shoppyshoppy (Jul 4, 2004)

These little fellows are ready for loving families. We would be willing to transport up to 1 1/2 hours to a purrfect home. Please contact me at [email protected] if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply. I've been out with what the doctor called "viral gastroenteritis" (fancy talk for "flu"). I talked to Mark on Friday and he has decided against adopted cats. I'm sorry I wasn't able to help out more. If anyone else I know is considering adopting a cat in the near future I will send them your way.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Hi,

I live in CA, so I can't adopt any. I just wanted to say, that make sure you charge an adoption fee of $50+ per kitten. Make sure all kittens are spayed/neutered before going to a new home, tested for Feline Leukemia, and given their shots. A microchip would be a good idea too. Make sure you SCREEN the adopters, and make sure anyone adopting promises to feed high-quality food and canned food DAILY.

MAKE SURE YOU DE-WORM THE KITTENS!!!

When I am adopting out strays, my fee is $85, and that includes spay/neuter, vaccines, Leukemia test, Microchip, de-worming, and a physical vet exam. 

Natural Balance Pet Food Company was so kind and donated a FREE 6.6lb bag of food to anyone who adopts a stray from me. They also get food samples & coupons from 3 different pet food companies, and 3 free cans of Felidae.  

Take Care,
Abhay

P.S. If you would like a copy of my adoption form & agreement, let me know and you can use it.


----------

